# Another Way to Check Out My Haunt



## HorrorKnight (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey everybody. It was finally brought to my attention why I'm having such a problem with uploading pics here (thanks Roxy Blue). So until I can figure out how I'm gonna convert my pics over in a quick, effective and convenient way (if there is such a thing, lol) I won't be able to post pics for a while. However, I did recently create an Instagram account if anyone has access to it by all means check it out, I'm under the name HorrorKnight there as well and almost everything on my page is Halloween related. I hope I didn't break any rules by posting this thread, if I did, I apologize in advance. Thanks again Roxy Blue for all of your help


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're welcome It's a problem child for a lot of folks here until they figure it out, including me.

Again, you can always create an album on your profile page and upload pictures directly from your computer into that album. You then copy and paste the IMG code (which appears under each picture) into a post, and the photo will display correctly, like this shot of my dog giving the camera the raspberry:jol::


----------



## HorrorKnight (Jul 4, 2014)

Bahahahaha!! Cute picture!!! I will follow those instructions and try that out, you are a huge help, thank you so much


----------



## HorrorKnight (Jul 4, 2014)

I finally got it!!! Took some time, I created an album in my profile page!!! Thanks A MILLION ROXY BLUE!!! YOU TRULY ROCK!!!!! And more pics coming!!! I'm ALL excited now


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I just took a look and your spider set up was very cool, gave me shivers!


----------



## HorrorKnight (Jul 4, 2014)

Halloween 2011-2013 albums are posted on my profile page. Thank you thank you thank you Roxy Blue for your help and thanks for the compliment Hairazor


----------

